# ibc Bettas from Thailand, will be in BC



## acorn412

Hello Everyone,

My husband & I will be bringing in some Bettas from Thailand with in the next 2 months, to kick off our new breeding project. We have brought in a lot of fish from this farm in the past and we are always amazed with the quality of fish we have received. most of the bettas will be Show Grade or just under (restarting with the best..).

any how I will be ordering in HM, SD, HMPK and a few CT's. They are coming from a ibc farm and there will only be a small amount of females. I am currently looking at ordering in apx. 50-75 fish which will leave maybe 10 or less I could sell or trade.

if any one is interested in some truly amazing Bettas let me know and I can bring in a few more.


----------



## xFl

I'd be interested in an Opaque/Platinum CT or HM..


----------



## athena

I'd be interested in some white and yellow HMs

May I know the pricing please?


----------



## Atom

Do yo have sample photos? Thanks.


----------



## acorn412

Hi guys,

I did try and look for some pictures from past emails. sadly all the links have expired  (& we have a new PC),

My husband was breeding Bettas for years in Ont. and we have not found any Bettas locally (or local imports) that compare to what he has had owned in the past. We have broght in fish from all over the world and now that I have given him the ok for one shipment (to keep everyone happy) they will be coming from one of his favorite farms.

I do not have an exact price for them yet only because I do not know the total number of fish we will be ordering. The current price will be approx. 20-30cdn landed for an "A" Grade & 40+ for Show. The price will be lower if I bring in more because the cost of brokerage, HC and shipping will not change very much (import tax's are the same per fish)

*Please Note* I am not looking for any cash now and after the bettas are picked up from the Airport. We will be keeping them for a min. of 2-4 weeks so they can be de-wormed & de-stressed.

I am just seeing if I need to order more and of what type, colors etc. I will definately keep everyone posted on current price and will have pictures when they arrive.

Please make a Post of what you may be interested in and when they are good to go to new homes I will p/m each and everyone that posted in order from first to last. only because i can not guarantee exact colors


----------



## bettagirl

I am interested in any white/opaque hm, (male and female) or any wilds depending on the price.


----------



## acorn412

sounds good, I don't think we will have any wild bettas


----------



## tang daddy

I would like one in a platinum or gold colour and a hm or sd thanks!


----------



## Smiladon

I am interested in a "milk" white HM. Similar to this video (depending on price):


----------



## Atom

White seems to be the popular choice around here doesn't it. 

acorn412, there is no need to include me on the list. Unfortunately I don't have room for any more bettas.

I am still interested in seeing what you bring in though


----------



## Smiladon

Atom said:


> White seems to be the popular choice around here doesn't it.
> 
> acorn412, there is no need to include me on the list. Unfortunately I don't have room for any more bettas.
> 
> I am still interested in seeing what you bring in though


Your Avatar is one of the reasons I want a white! lol

But I do remember seeing a HM Orange at IPU a few months ago. My wife really loved him, but we didn't buy at that time. I think he was around $25

Lets see. My wife wants an Orange and I want a Platinum. We decided that we will get the cheaper one  (which might most likely be the orange HM)


----------



## acorn412

Hey Smiladon, 
We have seen a lot of HM and others that IPU has brought in and they are nice fish but just wait untill you see these ones... big, bold and beautiful! you and your wife are welcome to come over and take a lookie when they arrive.

anjie


----------



## acorn412

Atom said:


> White seems to be the popular choice around here doesn't it.
> 
> acorn412, there is no need to include me on the list. Unfortunately I don't have room for any more bettas.
> 
> I am still interested in seeing what you bring in though


i will be trying to bring in whatever people want, but as i said before there are no guarantees on exact colors but i will do my very best. if you just want to see them keep your eyes posted and i will either start a new thread or post pictures on this thread when they arrive.

i can only keep about 68 long term, so if people who had ordered no longer want them (or their fish/s) the extras will be sold to someone else. i am bringing them for breeding stock not to resale them so if you are interested please let me know. i STRESS the fact that there will not likely be any extras (or very few).

anjie


----------



## hgi

Is shipping an option?


----------



## athena

As stated in my previous post, I would LOVE a yellow and/or white halfmoon. Hoping for male and female. I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for the pictures ^ ^


----------



## Smiladon

acorn412 said:


> Hey Smiladon,
> We have seen a lot of HM and others that IPU has brought in and they are nice fish but just wait untill you see these ones... big, bold and beautiful! you and your wife are welcome to come over and take a lookie when they arrive.
> 
> anjie


We will be very happy to come take a look at them when they arrive.

Hopefully if you get a chance to bring an Orange HM, it would be even better. My wife really likes that color.

She wanted pink, but this is the closest color to pink that I know of 
by pink I mean bright pink that girls normally like. I've never seen a betta like that. I showed her videos of Red, but she didn't want red. She said "look at my lipstick. I want this color." 

edit:
just let me know the price ahead of time (before you place the order) so that I can decide to commit or not.


----------



## acorn412

I will let everyone know the exact price when they arrive or just before (as stated). 

No one is or will be locked in to buying (but at the same time I can’t just have everyone over to see them for fun). I will bring them in and if you like what you see (&posted before hand) its yours and if not I will post the extras up for grabs. I just do not want to order more then I need or can handle, trying to be sensible and help out the community at the same time...


----------



## acorn412

athena said:


> As stated in my previous post, I would LOVE a yellow and/or white halfmoon. Hoping for male and female. I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for the pictures ^ ^


Hi Athena, you are #2 on the list and I will add both a yellow and white HM for you and see what I can do about females, but I have to order a lot of males to get a small amount of girls...


----------



## athena

Thank you ^ ^ fingers crossed for the girls


----------



## Smiladon

acorn412 said:


> I will let everyone know the exact price when they arrive or just before (as stated).
> 
> No one is or will be locked in to buying (but at the same time I can't just have everyone over to see them for fun). I will bring them in and if you like what you see (&posted before hand) its yours and if not I will post the extras up for grabs. I just do not want to order more then I need or can handle, trying to be sensible and help out the community at the same time...


ok, that sounds good. Please try to bring in orange and/or Platinum HM. ty


----------



## Smiladon

any updates on when the betta will arrive?


----------



## acorn412

just finalized everything and they should be here by the 5 of July. I do not know the exact date yet but I am just waiting for the paper work and booking...


----------



## acorn412

some pic's


----------



## acorn412

my husbands Plakad on order


----------



## Stu_H

Just curious..will you have extras to sell?


----------



## Smiladon

Any orange or Platinum HMs? 

Please PM me and let me know when would be a good time to come see the Betta.


----------



## acorn412

Stu_H said:


> Just curious..will you have extras to sell?


there will be a few extra Halfmoon males and maybe a female or two, but you will have to pick from what we receive (no more special orders). Everyone is still welcome to reserve a place in line and you will be able to choose from what is available. (first post first served)

thank you
anjie


----------



## acorn412

Smiladon said:


> Any orange or Platinum HMs?
> 
> Please PM me and let me know when would be a good time to come see the Betta.


Hey Smiladon, 
We ordered a pink, platinum and an orange for you and your wife to pick from. now we just have to wait for them to come in and see what you like.
anjie


----------



## athena

omg *drools* They look gorgeous! I can't wait for them to arrive! Thank You for having extras!


----------



## Smiladon

Thats awesome! I cant wait to come take a look! 

I didn't know there was really a pink variety at all. Please let me know when they arrive and we will come take a look.



acorn412 said:


> Hey Smiladon,
> We ordered a pink, platinum and an orange for you and your wife to pick from. now we just have to wait for them to come in and see what you like.
> anjie


----------



## acorn412

white's


----------



## athena

you're killing me >,< please let them arrive soon! like TOMORROW~~


----------



## Smiladon

when are they arriving?

any pics of the pink one?


----------



## acorn412

they will not be arriving untill next week, 

sorry I only have limited pictures but I will take some when they arrive...


----------



## big_bubba_B

i dumb when it comes to bettas . are those the fighting fish people buy and put the things in little cups . amd also is there bigger betas u can get also ? i was looking at those . small 2.5 g fluval tanks would that be good for bettas and would they go after cherry shrimp was thinking a betta shrimp tank


----------



## BettaGuy

Yes. You buy them in cups and place them in larger tanks ideally 2.5gallons and up 1 gallon is the bare minimum most people consider humane if even. Bigger betta's do exist. It depends on whether you are looking for a big version of a normal betta breed, or a genetically selected large-betta breed.

Are you talking about the Fluval edge, that uber slick cool design one that you fill to the top? If so, no, this is not a good choice for bettas. They require open surface to take oxygen from the atmosphere as well as from the water column since they have a labyrinth organ that acts similarly to a lung. The fluval edge was designed to be filled to the tank ceiling and consequently your betta will run into trouble. The inability to reach oxygen from the surface will stress the fish out.

Bettas will attack shrimp 95% of the time. It is not advisable to keep them together. You esentially need to hit the jackpot and find a betta that ignores them, which is pretty rare. Cherry shrimp are on the smaller side and therefore make them even less advisable with bettas. Their bright colours also attracts unwanted attention.



big_bubba_B said:


> i dumb when it comes to bettas . are those the fighting fish people buy and put the things in little cups . amd also is there bigger betas u can get also ? i was looking at those . small 2.5 g fluval tanks would that be good for bettas and would they go after cherry shrimp was thinking a betta shrimp tank


----------



## acorn412

young cherry shrimp are a *great Betta Food All the time* 100% (but we use them in our sump)


----------



## acorn412

*"update"*

I just received a couple pm's and it seems like some people are starting to get confused so it's time for an

"UPDATE"

My husband and I have NOW placed an order for some amazing Bettas, to kick off our new breeding project. The Betta's are coming from an IBC farm located in Thailand ***ETA is early this week***. We have also included an additional +20- Fish for our fellow BCAQUARIA members to choose from (will post current member list next). Because I cannot give a guarantee on exact color, quantity etc. Everyone was welcome to post (please post not pm) what they are looking for *type, color sex etc.* and each member that has posted has an opportunity to chose their Betta/s in consecutive order (First post to Last).

The order has been placed and paid for, so we cannot make any more Special Requests. I will have a lot of great fish (all Halfmoons) red's, blue's, bi-color, butterflies, mustard gas, mix's, maybe a dragon ... but exact availability is unknown.

Anyone that is still interested in getting a betta fish/es is still Welcome to post a Request on the thread and you will be PM'ed when it's your turn (to chose from what is available) ie. Fist post, first dibs and I stress there will not be very many extra, so make a post and if you don't see anything you would like to buy no loss (next member untill they are gone!)... Everyone is Welcome


----------



## acorn412

xFl- Opaque/Platinum HM
Athena- white and yellow HMs pair/s
Bettagirl- white/opaque hm, (male and female)
tang daddy- platinum or gold colour hm
Smiladon- Opaque/Platinum, Orange or Pink HM

apx. 10 left for grabs


----------



## bettagirl

I wouldn't mind getting a steel blue pair if you have one available as well....


----------



## acorn412

well noted , I know we will have some males and I did order 2 pairs for us so there is a good chance that I will have a girl for you as well...


----------



## marjorie

I would like to come buy some when they arrive! 
Hopefully there's some left for me.


----------



## athena

what type of bicolors have you ordered? 

Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## acorn412

marjorie said:


> I would like to come buy some when they arrive!
> Hopefully there's some left for me.


your on the list and I will help you get one that you love


----------



## acorn412

athena said:


> what type of bicolors have you ordered?
> 
> Thank you so much for everything!


I have I good mix coming, don't worry you currently have #2 dibs on picks


----------



## acorn412

athena said:


> what type of bicolors have you ordered?


all HM's


----------



## bettagirl

acorn412 said:


> well noted , I know we will have some males and I did order 2 pairs for us so there is a good chance that I will have a girl for you as well...


Thank you, very much


----------



## athena

have the bettas arrived? how are they doing?


----------



## wsl

Anjie (acorn412) asked me to relay that she is currently having internet problems, and that she hopes to have internet access again tonight, for those who are wondering why she isn't contacting you.


----------



## Smiladon

wsl said:


> Anjie (acorn412) asked me to relay that she is currently having internet problems, and that she hopes to have internet access again tonight, for those who are wondering why she isn't contacting you.


Thanks for updating this information.

She said that the Bettas will be in next week, so I didn't really miss her update 

Pink Betta is MINE!!! (for my wife)


----------



## athena

thanks for the heads up! lol I'm just impatient


----------



## acorn412

***update***
i know that everyone is excited and as impatient as i am waiting for these beautiful bettas to arrive!! so i just wanted to put out another update. i have confirmed that they will be arriving this sunday!! (the 19th). . after the 19th we will post some pics!!! unfortunately there was a bit of a delay that is why the 19th

anjie


----------



## Smiladon

acorn412 said:


> ***update***
> i know that everyone is excited and as impatient as i am waiting for these beautiful bettas to arrive!! so i just wanted to put out another update. i have confirmed that they will be arriving this sunday!! (the 19th). . after the 19th we will post some pics!!!
> 
> anjie


So, when can we come take a look? I am very excited about the pink one!


----------



## acorn412

i want to give them about a week to adjust before we have anyone over to look. we will be contacting people individually as we will be following the list of names on the thread


----------



## Smiladon

Sounds good. I will be waiting in line...patiently...


----------



## acorn412

i aplolgize for the long wait as we are still having problems with our internet . i am pleased to announce that at long last the bettas have been received and all are looking healthy and doing really well after their long trip!! just a heads up that we will start contacting people this weekend. also i hope to have some pics posted by wed or thurs

anjie


----------



## athena

YAY! Glad they finally arrived. Hope they are doing good


----------



## Smiladon

You are the best Anjie! Thanks for keeping us all updated


----------



## acorn412

just to let everone know... unfortunately there are only two pairs of white and i will be keeping a pair for my own projects. sending out the first three invites today for this weekend.
thanks
anjie


----------



## Smiladon

Just been to her place! I planned to get only one, but ended up with two. 

It took us 1.5 hrs to pick two. They are all so gorgeous! Never seen any bettas like these before. All top quality.

Thank you very much for bringing them in Anjie.


----------



## kaisa

Smiladon said:


> Just been to her place! I planned to get only one, but ended up with two.
> 
> It took us 1.5 hrs to pick two. They are all so gorgeous! Never seen any bettas like these before. All top quality.
> 
> Thank you very much for bringing them in Anjie.


pics?


----------



## acorn412

i still have some betta's available if there is anyone who is interested in some please send me a p/m and i will be more than happy to have you stop by to take a look

anjie


----------



## bettagirl

I was at anjie's place last night and it is definitely worth the trip. They are a really nice couple...super friendly...and the betta's are spectacular. you definitely will not find this quality of betta's in the petstores.


----------



## prempitorystrike

I was at her place last night with a friend and it is well worth your trip the Betta's are beautiful and top quality you will not find Betta's like these in a pet store


----------



## kaisa

acorn412 said:


> i still have some betta's available if there is anyone who is interested in some please send me a p/m and i will be more than happy to have you stop by to take a look
> 
> anjie


maay i know what tail types/colors you have left ffor sale?


----------



## acorn412

kaisa said:


> maay i know what tail types/colors you have left ffor sale?


hi kaisa,

all the bettas are HM's, I have a variety of colors. what are you looking for males or pairs?

sorry that i am not able to send any pics my internet is really slow right now. 
anjie


----------



## Smiladon

Kaisa, if you are thinking of picking up some, then go early and get the best ones 

I got a blue/mustard butterfly HM and a Blue/Green/Black Crowntail (perfect shape).

I really loved the Dragon HM and the pure yellow HM pairs. They are too good. Ofcourse, my fav. was the black HM and black Plakat Pairs 

I will be sure to post pics of my Bettas sometime soon.


----------



## chaloupa

WOW, wish I lived on the mainland. I love bettas!!!


----------



## Marko1

I wish i saw this earlier! I am In Vernon would you ship?? Via like greyhound for a bit extra? any pics if ya do?? Wish i could be down there! Any chance you could fill me in on details on how to order if not because i would  Thanks!


----------

